# IPhone 4 : pb de son en appel



## Bzou (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Quand je donne ou reçois des appels téléphoniques, je n'ai plus de son de mon correspondant (ceci depuis une semaine. J'ai cet IPhone 4 depuis 3mois) ; mais en mode haut-parleur ou kit main libre j'entends très bien mon interlocuteur. 
Mon correspondant m'entend très bien, lui (quelque soit mon mode d'écoute).

J'ai enlevé depuis le premier jour le film de protection en plastique.
L'aspect de l'écouteur est inchangé. L'IPhone n'a semble-t-il pas avoir été mouillé ou avoir reçu de coup.
Je ne suis pas en mode silence.
Au réglage son, je ne suis pas non plus à gauche (équivalent niveau 0).

Je n'ai pas fait de démarche vers Apple (assistance téléphonique ou encore pris de rendez-vous en Magasin Apple Store avec un Mac Genius) ou mon opérateur SFR.
Je n'ai pas trouvé la solution en ayant pourtant consulté différents forums. Ce problème s'est semble-t-il déjà posé à d'autres pocesseurs d'IPhone.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide précieuse et rapide !

A très bientôt je l'espère.
Bzou (France - 94)


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2011)

C'est parce que tu n'as plus de son que tu postes en "stéréo" ? 

Si tu es sous garantie -----> SAV


----------



## Bzou (12 Avril 2011)

En effet ! Petit pb de manipulation je suppose.
Tu as trouvé une solution à mon pb ? Parce que un commentaire comme le tien ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick...
J'ai contacté le SAV d'Apple. Il faut que je termine de sauvegarder toutes mes données avant de réinitialiser. Cela prend bcp de temps... (réinitialisation IPhone d'origine, car la réinitialisation autre ne marche pas).
Pour ceux qui sont, ou seront, intéressés, je vous tient au courant.
Je n'ai pas trop d'espoir : je pense que ça se terminera par un échange par un nouvel IPhone 4.


----------



## Evalily (16 Mai 2011)

Peut tu me tenir informer si tu résous le problème j ai le Meme depuis quelque jours 
J ai essayer de réinitialiser mais rien ne marche si il n y a pas le haut Parleur 
Merci


----------



## Bzou (15 Juillet 2011)

J'ai réinitialisé en vain.
Le SAV d'Apple m'a alors dit de leur réadresser l'iPhone 4.
J'ai mis qq jours à me décider.
Le son est revenu sans autre manipulation. Et pas de pb depuis.
(Désolé d'avoir tardé à donner les conclusions de ce problème)


----------



## Bzou (16 Juillet 2011)

Ce problème est revenu...
Plus de son lors des appels téléphoniques. 
Je suis obligée de mettre l'iPhone 4 en fonction haut-parleur lors des appels.

Donc le haut-parleur du bas marche et n'a jamais posé de problème.
Aucun choc ou autre sur l'appareil, pas de changement de configuration, le même usage depuis 9 mois que je l'ai.

Est-ce que vous avez eu le même problème ?
Qu'avez-vous fait ?
Quelle est la panne ?

J'attends avec impatience vos réponses.

Je n'ai pas très envie de me séparer de mon iPhone quelques jours...!
J'ai vu que d'autres personnes ont eu ce problème et qu'ils ont dû faire appel au SAV, mais quid de l'origine de la panne ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------

Problème résolu !

La man&#339;uvre que j'ai faite : 
1) Appeler ou se faire appeler avec les écouteurs.
2) Mettre et retirer la fonction haut-parleur plusieurs fois.
3) Retirer les oreillettes.
Et ça remarche !

Je pense que spontanément cela s'est mis en mode "oreillette".
Je n'ai pas d'explication rationnelle.
Je n'utilise pas les oreillettes (pas dernièrement et 4 fois en 9 mois !).

Je suis toujours très intéressé par vos remarques.
Je pense que ce problème va se reproduire...!
Je ne sais si il faut que je me fasse changer mon portable qui serait donc non totalement fonctionnel.


----------



## Argeuh (16 Juillet 2011)

J'ai eu le même soucis sur un iPhone 1 il y a 2 ans.
Problème résolu momentanément, même manière que toi: enlever/remettre des écouteurs.
Ca a lâché définitivement peu de temps après cela dit


----------



## Bzou (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Cela fait la 3ème fois que j'ai eu le même problème de son, lors des appels uniquement, arrivé à chaque fois spontanément avec mon iPhone 4, 32Go, 25/12/2010, version 4.3.1.

Le problème de son est celui du son reçu seulement, du haut-parleur en mode téléphone (j'entends si je mets le mode haut-parleur).
Cest donc la 3ème panne : début avril 2011, mi juillet et dernièrement début août (3 semaines plus tard).
Une fois de plus, ce problème s'est résolu tout seul.
Aucun événement extérieur (pas d'utilisation diTunes juste avant, pas de choc,...).
A noter que la 2ème fois, l'action de mettre et retirer plusieurs fois les écouteurs dans la prise jack a peut-être été efficace. Inefficace la 3ème fois.
La restauration est toujours inefficace pour régler ce problème.
Je n'utilise pas les écouteurs.

J'ai appelé 2 fois SFR mobile à ce sujet qui m'a recommandé d'aller dans un Apple Store.
J'ai eu SFR fixe dernièrement 2 fois, lors de démarchages, et je le leur ai signalé (ils m'ont dit qu'ils allaient remonter l'information et sont vite passés à leur démarche commerciale à l'origine de l'appel).

J'ai entendu parler de fichier iapd, je n'ai pas compris ce que c'est ; et de nappe sonde qui a priori marche bien.

Qu'en pensez-vous &#58166;

Je ne suis pas rapidement allé dans un Apple Store pour ce problème car j'avais d'autres contraintes de temps.
Serait-ce toujours utile d'y aller ainsi sans panne&#58166;

Est-ce que ces échanges téléphoniques avec SFR seront remontés à Apple si je vais dans un Genius Bar maintenant alors que je n'ai plus de problème, ou si j'ai une 4ème panne de son (pour objectiver les 3 premières) &#58166;!

Par ailleurs j'ai un problème de réseaux, de captage téléphone et internet.
Quand je vais dans une maison à la campagne,je ne reçois ou ne peux téléphoner de la maison et internet ne marche pas.
Il n'y a**pas de problème au même endroit avec un iPhone 3GS version 4.3.1.
Le réseau est meilleur*sous une cloche en verre : utile pour envoyer un SMS ou changer de page web !
J'ai lu qu'il fallait remplacer dans "Réglage" > "Général" > "Réseau" > "Réseau de données cellulaires" > "Données cellulaires" et "MMS" > "Nom du point d'accès" > "sl2sfr" par "wapsfr". Mais j'ai un forfait Illimytics 5. Je pensais que le débit est au contraire moins important avec cette connexion.**
Vous avez un problème de réseau avec votre iPhone 4, fait cette manipulation ? Frais hors forfait même si c'est l'illimité ?
SFR (fixe) a testé le lieu où je vais à la campagne, et m'a dit que c'était un problème inhérent à l'iPhone et non à la couverture réseau.

SFR m'a donc dit il y a peu, qu'avec le problème de son associé à ce problème de réseau, vraisemblablement, à l'Apple Store, ils*allaient me donner un nouveau iPhone 4 .
*
Qu'en pensez-vous &#58166;
Est-ce que je vais à l'Apple Store avec mon iPhone sans panne, avec le son revenu, ou j'attends le 4ème épisode pour qu'ils le constatent eux-mêmes, le signalement à SFR (par téléphone) ne suffisant pas&#58166;
Vont-ils être compréhensible chez Apple ?

Merci pour vos conseils et votre expérience avec votre iPhone 4
- de problème de son
- de problème de réseau*
- et sur l'attitude d'Apple devant de pareils problèmes (échange d'iPhone ou réparation seule)

J'attends avec impatience vos commentaires.
Merci !


----------



## Philll7 (8 Décembre 2011)

Moi aussi je souffre de ce problème mais très aléatoirement un appel sur 3 avec un iPhone 4S. Un ami à lui aussi eu ce problème il y a quelques années avec un 3G ou 3GS et Apple lui a échangé sans aucuns soucis.  Mais si tu as des nouvelles je suis preneur ; merci.


----------



## Bzou (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir un email de Mac Génération pour vous reparler de mon problème de son.
Il est résolu : j'ai changé d'iPhone !
Ce problème c'est peu souvent produit et heureusement peu longtemps et avec la possibilité d'utiliser le haut-parleur. Mais une fois la garantie finie, ne plus pouvoir entendre les appelants pour un iPhone est une chose rédibitoire !
Je ne connais pas la cause de cette panne.
Merci à tous pour vos échanges d'expérience, vos remarques.


----------



## nicess (9 Décembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas très envie de me séparer de mon iPhone quelques jours...!


----------

